# US to UK (Spouse Visa) - VAF4A Appendix



## s34n (Jun 25, 2012)

Hi There,

One question about the VAF4A online application process. I started a brief application for Settlement for my Wife from US to UK, and I notice they require SU07 and VAF4A Appendix...


*SETTLEMENT*
*This online form is based on the paper document VAF4A Settlement. You should only use this online form if you are coming to the UK to settle.
After you have completed the online form, you must complete the relevant appendix, which can be found on the UK Border Agency Website.

Sponsorship Undertaking Form (SU07)
If you are applying for settlement as the parent, grandparent or other dependant relative of someone in the UK, your sponsor needs to complete and sign the Sponsorship Undertaking Form (SU07), which can be found on the UK Border Agency Website
By signing this form, your sponsor confirms that they will be responsible for your maintenance and accommodation in the UK. You should include this completed form when you make your settlement application.*



What are the relevent Appendix'? Are these required? the home office doesn't list any of these items on their website (see below).. it simply says print the application off...

*homeoffice says:*
*If your country does not support online applications you must complete and 
submit application form VAF4A. 
- If you make an online application, you must also print the application off and 
submit it with any supporting documents you have chosen to submit.*


----------



## PrincessBambi41 (Nov 14, 2011)

Hi,

This link has all the appendix for settlement visa's:

UK Border Agency | Adult dependent relatives

When we completed our online form it gave us a check list at the end of all the forms and evidence we needed to include in our application.

xx


----------



## s34n (Jun 25, 2012)

PrincessBambi41 said:


> Hi,
> 
> This link has all the appendix for settlement visa's:
> 
> ...



Hi there,

thanks for the response! I'm guessing the selections made on the online form will determine the last page!

I did notice that info regarding to the SU07/01 form on there is wrong as after July 9th, its no longer applicable. So I was doubting and wondering the same about these Appendices


----------



## MonkeyWoman (Jan 24, 2010)

Hi 

Just in the process of applying for a spouse visa for the uk. We have filled out the first part of the application online but not yet submitted it as we are unclear as to where and how we fill out appendix 2.

Is there a way we submit appendix 2 online with the first part of the application or do we fill in the PDF version and submit just the paper copy with the other supporting documents?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

MonkeyWoman said:


> Hi
> 
> Just in the process of applying for a spouse visa for the uk. We have filled out the first part of the application online but not yet submitted it as we are unclear as to where and how we fill out appendix 2.
> 
> Is there a way we submit appendix 2 online with the first part of the application or do we fill in the PDF version and submit just the paper copy with the other supporting documents?


The latter.


----------



## MonkeyWoman (Jan 24, 2010)

So just to clarify:

There is no way of doing the appendix 2 online.

We just have to fill out a paper copy and submit it with our printed out application form and supporting documents?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Yes.


----------



## desmortess (Nov 22, 2012)

s34n said:


> Hi there,
> 
> thanks for the response! I'm guessing the selections made on the online form will determine the last page!
> 
> I did notice that info regarding to the SU07/01 form on there is wrong as after July 9th, its no longer applicable. So I was doubting and wondering the same about these Appendices


So dont we fill out the form SU07/01 as I will be applying for spouse visa in Jan 2013?


----------



## kzaki (Oct 5, 2011)

desmortess said:


> So dont we fill out the form SU07/01 as I will be applying for spouse visa in Jan 2013?


I filled it out for my wifes visa (post july application), and we were successful. So I would say since it is listed it's better to be safe then sorry and complete the form.


----------



## desmortess (Nov 22, 2012)

kzaki said:


> I filled it out for my wifes visa (post july application), and we were successful. So I would say since it is listed it's better to be safe then sorry and complete the form.


Thats so nice to hear. Anyway thanks mate.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

kzaki said:


> I filled it out for my wifes visa (post july application), and we were successful. So I would say since it is listed it's better to be safe then sorry and complete the form.


Only needed for sponsoring extended family members, not spouse or partner. Completing it won't disqualify you but it's unnecessary.


----------



## kzaki (Oct 5, 2011)

Joppa said:


> Only needed for sponsoring extended family members, not spouse or partner. Completing it won't disqualify you but it's unnecessary.


Looks like I didn't read the statement on the online application page!  So glad I didn't a more serious mistake.


----------



## desmortess (Nov 22, 2012)

Joppa said:


> Only needed for sponsoring extended family members, not spouse or partner. Completing it won't disqualify you but it's unnecessary.


Thanks joppa. I will mark it out.


----------



## devxel (Feb 12, 2013)

*appendicitis*

Hi Guys,

My wife and I live in China and are hoping to settle in the UK.

I have VAF4A in front of me which states that I must complete one of the appendices.

I don't see any that relate to our situation. Appendix 2 is the closest but it says "The spouse or civil partner of someone settled in the UK"
I am not settled in the UK?

All help appreciated.

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

devxel said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> My wife and I live in China and are hoping to settle in the UK.
> 
> ...


You count as settled because of your right of abode as British citizen, as you will be settled the moment you arrive back in UK.


----------



## raf1984 (Feb 20, 2013)

Hi, if applying for uk spouse visa from, will previous 6months wage slips suffice. i have letter of employment which states my salary above the £18600 threshold but my last months salary due to unpaid leave whilst abroad my gross monthly wage £1296.33. will that be take into consideration to work out full years salary as my gross wage from august 2012-jan 2013 were as follows, august £3473.45, september £2356.58, october £1782.36, november £2266.54, december £1948.16, January £1296.33. however, i have been emplyed with same organisation for over 7years, shall i submit 2011-2012 p60 to overcome lowest salary issue will that be ok? please advise. Many Thanks


----------



## 2farapart (Aug 18, 2011)

raf1984 said:


> Hi, if applying for uk spouse visa from, will previous 6months wage slips suffice. i have letter of employment which states my salary above the £18600 threshold but my last months salary due to unpaid leave whilst abroad my gross monthly wage £1296.33. will that be take into consideration to work out full years salary as my gross wage from august 2012-jan 2013 were as follows, august £3473.45, september £2356.58, october £1782.36, november £2266.54, december £1948.16, January £1296.33. however, i have been emplyed with same organisation for over 7years, shall i submit 2011-2012 p60 to overcome lowest salary issue will that be ok? please advise. Many Thanks


You have already been answered in this thread.


----------



## maitrayee (Apr 10, 2013)

Can any one help me I want to apply for UK spouse visa . My husband is in UK and having ILR visa. I want to apply for the dependent settlement visa. I have almost done with the documentation but I want to know along with the online application form and appendix 2 form do i need to fill any other form? Like sponsorship undertaking or anything else? And one more thing i want to ask is do i need to submit photocopy of all the document i ll be submitting while applying for the visa.

Thanks.


----------

